# Shrimp ID please. CBS?



## jnaz (May 18, 2007)

I have several of these in my tank. I think that they are low grade CBS but the coloration has me wondering what it is for sure. I have CBS, CRS, Cherries, and Amanos in the tank. None of these shrimp are supposed to crossbreed as far as I know. Do I have a hybrid?









Here is another pic of a smaller one.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

They look like tiger shrimp.


----------



## AquaVu (Nov 30, 2007)

That is a hybrid shrimp of some kind. Very interesting looking fellow. Congrats


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

looks like a tiger but may be a tiger x crs cross.


----------



## Chromes03 (Apr 10, 2008)

I agree w/ oblongshrimp..looks like a tiger or supertiger ..


----------



## jnaz (May 18, 2007)

A tiger or super tiger? That would be very interesting if it was because The last time I bought any new shrimp was a good while ago, long before any of these showed up and they were all juvies or too young to breed. Also, all of the plants that I purchased were not in any water, only damp papers so they would not support the life of any stowaways. Very interesting.


----------



## Chromes03 (Apr 10, 2008)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/attachment.php?attachmentid=8104&stc=1&d=1231882245

This is one of my super tigers...looks similar..


----------



## jnaz (May 18, 2007)

Yep, I'm going with the super tiger theory. Who knows how it got into my tank. I guess that I will have to enjoy it and look forward to more of them in the future as I do the rest of my shrimp. Thanks to everyone for the input.


----------



## akamasha (Jun 27, 2008)

Very interesting, i wonder how you got it . Have you gotten anything new for your tank at all lately that was used?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Apr 23, 2008)

I think it looks like a cross of Tiger and CBS.

Be careful, if you don't want it to "cross-breed" with your CRS and produce more hybrid babies, then you might want to move it to another tank.


----------



## ShaneS (Jan 14, 2009)

I think it might be cool to let them crossbreed, you might come up with a very hardy variety... genetic variation is a good thing


----------

